# A poll for all



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 3, 2013)

So these are the best four seeds from my first pollen chucking attempt
Thought I would start a poll, you can choose more than one option if you like

If this is in wrong section feel free to move it, it will not be a journal.
I will post in it for about 20 days max

All are in dirt today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

Since you've said that you've gotten white immature looking seeds to pop, I voted on your skills and gave you an "all" :aok:


gl with your cross!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 3, 2013)

Hahahahaha
Awesome and thanks so much!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 7, 2013)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> *All are in dirt today*


 
So you didn't germinate them ? If you did and all cracked then I would say all will sprout if not I say 50/50.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 7, 2013)

Iv been having great luck lately with all my seeds crackin and I trust yur skills are far better then mine so I give ya the luck and skill factor that all will help fill yur pouch friend 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2013)

the oddly even ones


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

2

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey powerplanter how can yual vote 3 different times and I can only vote once?  Interestin it is scratches head

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2013)

:stoned:

powerplanter voted 3 times:rofl:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 7, 2013)

I did not crack them in water, I never have cracked seeds with water in the past and recently read a theory where it not really needed unless seeds are 3+ years.

When you vote you can choose more than one option that's how rose and powerplant have their names more than once


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

4 and all is the same thing.  . 

I think I chose 2 and 3.  Even tho it was only a minute ago, I can't remember, lmfao.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2013)

:spit:  Ozzy!!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 7, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 4 and all is the same thing.  .



:yeahthat: :goodposting: 

:doh: So true, I never proof read my post I end up editing them like 5 times before I'm happy with them :ignore:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2013)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> I did not crack them in water, I never have cracked seeds with water in the past and recently read a theory where it not really needed unless seeds are 3+ years.
> 
> When you vote you can choose more than one option that's how rose and powerplant have their names more than once


 


Multiple Choice Poll. Voters: *9*. You have already voted on this poll

I only voted once but then again one is all ya need   Good luck pilgrim hope they all crack and fill yur pouch!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2013)

They look premature.  Crack um all and hope for the best !


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah TOA they are, I let them grow in the mother plant for four weeks to develop but it wasn't enough apparently

I've never cracked seeds in water so was hesitant to after reading something on here about the water bloating the embryo and wrecking it. I do realize a lot of people use this method but I got no experience with it


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 8, 2013)

I use a cup of water, just change it once a day and if they will pop, they will pop.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2013)

One of them beans looks a little immature to me so I am thinking that 3 of 4 beans will make it to grow out of the soil surface


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 11, 2013)

And we have action!
Last night I was starting to doubt if any would come up but this morning I woke to a couple beautiful sights.
Are you ready for the start of my results?
:icon_smile: 
Seed #2


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 11, 2013)

And Seed #4
:woohoo: 
50% sproutage so far with white seeds I made my self


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 11, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 4 and all is the same thing.  .
> 
> I think I chose 2 and 3.  Even tho it was only a minute ago, I can't remember, lmfao.




I did bad job making the poll
Seed #4 or all, they are not the same I realized


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2013)

Now hope that the embryos were fully formed and the ganj u grow will be potent and not just look like herb.


Green mojo!!!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 11, 2013)

really?
TOA can you go more in depth about this? Or direct me to some good reading?
When I get a male would it be poor judgment to use him?
I thought if they popped it meant the embryo was good??????


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2013)

A plant can deform or not form fully just like a human.   Research.


Any plant can look n smell like MJ but have a trait that causes it to have no thc or not fully form it traits to produce thc.

Happens more often in premature seeds.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 11, 2013)

Ahhhh ok thanks!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok experiment over!
50% germ rate seed #2&#4, white seeds.
I need to ask if I get a male would it be useful to breed with him or is there to much of a chance that it would be no good?
TOA has me a little paranoid the plants are gonna be useless


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 17, 2013)

As with every plant we grow from seed you never know for sure til you grow it out and see.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah I figure as much
Even worse with a male. I assume I'll have to just seed a female and see what happens lol


----------

